# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Трафик >  ПРОДАМ БАЗЫ КОНТАКТОВ, ЛИДЫ С САМЫХ АКТУАЛЬНЫХ ЛЕНДИНГОВ!!!

## Financical

Предлагаем лиды для направлений форекс (forex), бинаров, криптовалюты. Эти сферы постоянно нуждаются в новых актуальных клиентских базах. Мы одни из первых в области предоставления лидов, наша специализация - это именно тема финансовых рынков. Обеспечим лиды в больших объёмах и на постоянной основе. Сбор данных происходит с наших многочисленных лендингов. Если вы заинтересованы просто напишите нам. Любое сотрудничество начинается с обсуждения.
Telegram: +447426050223
Skype: clients@leads4you.space

----------


## mihailbaza

Мы - занимаемся поставкой баз и лидов направления финансовых рынков (криптовалюта, форекс, чарджбек).

Доступныe регионы: Все страны СНГ/ Европа/ Арабские страны/ дальний восток/ Китай/ Латинская Америка: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы).

Слив, сбор заявок под чардж, выгрузка из компаний: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы;
Горячий трафик: англоязычные и русскоязычные базы;

Для более детальной информации телеграмм @mihailbaza
t.me
Telegram: Contact @mihailbaza
You can contact @mihailbaza right away.
t.me t.me

Продам лиды Форекс и ЧАРДЖБЕК.
Лиды под chargeback свежий слив от сентября 2019 по март 2020 из InstaForex, MaxiMarket, Alpari, ForexClub, FxPro, и другие малоизвестные брокеры.

Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами до 1000$ - 0.15$
Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами от 3000$ - 0.50$
Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами от 10 000$ - 1$
База вкладчиков в крипту - 0.25$
Холодная и тёплая база Форекса (люди с опытом, торговавшие, торгующие сейчас) - 0.25$
Лиды на торговлю с депозитами за последние 2 месяца - 0.60$
Горячая лидогенерация под инвестиции и трейдинг от 1$
Слитые с ритеншн c суммами от 500$ до 400 000$ - свежесть до 2-3 недель 0.50$

Так же делаем базы: Райффайзен банка/Газпромбанка/МКБ/Тинькофф/ВТБ/рокетБанк/Сбер/ и другие под заказ.

База крупных предприятий стран СНГ:
1. Название предприятия.
2. ФИО руководителя
3. Персональный E-mail руководителя
4. Личный телефон для связи.
5. Дополнительный телефон для связи.
6. Номер секретаря или первого помощника.

Качественный трафик лидов, лидогенерация с оплатой за результат!

Для более детальной информации телеграмм @mihailbaza

----------


## Vitalykokorin

Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - результат профессионализма команды Leads. Кому нужны лиды? Форекс брокерам.
для торговли + на форекс, база клиентов банка, база данных клиентов банка, клиентская база клиентов банка.
Продажа Лидов для. форекса, бинарных опционов.
✔Оптимальные цены ✔торг возможен. Реальные Базы Форекс клиентов. Базы Forex трейдеров.
ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ!!! Страны СНГ, Русскоговорящая Европа.
Цены $0.05-$5 за лид. Продажа эксклюзивно только в одни руки.
лиды, форекс лиды, форекс лиды купить
Чарджбек лиды (chargeback) с суммами - 0.11$
На Чарджбек лиды свежие, не "тухлые"
База вкладчиков в крипту - 0.9$
Холодная и тёплая база Форекса (люди с опытом, торговавшие, торгующие сейчас) - 0.9$
VIP ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ - в прошлом месяце закрылось несколько компаний, ПРОДАЮ ОПТОМ СЛИВ С ЭТИХ КОМПАНИЙ 2020 - все депозитчики, с суммами из CRM) и отдельно всю обычную холодку, среди них есть те, которые закидывали только по 100$ (15к Лидов). VIP предложение обсуждаю индивидуально.
https://t.me/Vitalykokorin
Телеграмм @Vitalykokorin
Телеграмм @Vitalykokorin
Телеграмм @Vitalykokorin
Телеграмм @Vitalykokorin
Телеграмм @Vitalykokorin
Телеграмм @Vitalykokorin
Телеграмм @Vitalykokorin
Телеграмм @Vitalykokorin

----------


## forexleads2020

Горячий трафик
ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ по форексу 

ГЕО - Россия, Украина, Польша, Европа ( страны уточняйте ).

Тёплая база разделена на несколько видов.

Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг )
Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени для стран Украини, Польши, РФ.


Лояльный подход - мы рады каждому новому покупателю. 


Телеграмм - @forexleadsclub

Каналhttps://t.me/leadsforex2021

Skype - live:.cid.c68b0a1cccdaf26a

----------


## mainechenkovla

Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды leadsclub2021
Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.
Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
- Обработанные нашим Call-центром 12 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Лэндингвые регистрации - 1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Торгующие - 0.75 USD СНГ, Европа. 
- Терявшие - 0.6 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Холодка - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Банки - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 0.3 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.
Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно.
Telegram @leadsclub2021
Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439
Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru
Так же работаем по CPA, и партнёрским программам.

----------


## mainechenkovla

*Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды leadsclub2021
Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.
Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
- Обработанные нашим Call-центром 12 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Лэндингвые регистрации - 1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Торгующие - 0.75 USD СНГ, Европа. 
- Терявшие - 0.6 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Холодка - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Банки - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 0.3 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.
Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно.
Telegram @leadsclub2021
Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439
Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru
Так же работаем по CPA, и партнёрским программам.
*

----------


## Alex Makarov

????????*♂️Здравствуйте!
????Предлагаю Вам горячий трафик и базы по СНГ и Европе.
????Льём от 50 до 300 лидов в день!
????Цена $12 за лид (РФ)
????Замена неликвида
????Если интересно - пишите в телеграм @alex_leads77 обсудим детали????

----------


## MILTON KIEV

Готовые качественные базы по теме инвестиций.
Прошу обратить внимание на новинки и уникальные сборки баз.
Доступные регионы: от СНГ до Европы, Австралии и Латинской Америки.

*1 - ВИП - ПРЕДЛОЖЕНИЕ LIVECOIN SCAM
*В декабре 2020 года произошел вероятный взлом либо намеренный СКАМ известной и популярной криптобиржи *LIVECOIN*.
По мнению ограниченного количества здравомыслящих людей произошло самое естественное на этом рынке явление - EXIT-SCAM.
Простыми словами: биржа, заручившись доверием людей (пользователей биржи), аккумулировав на своих ресурсах максимальное количество денег простых граждан - заблокировала вывод средств и вход в торговые кабинеты. Биржа ссылается на хакерскую атаку, но в начале 2021 года директор биржи удалил свой телеграмм канал и кроме твитера биржи сейчас не работает ничего. Официальный твитер ограничивается вбросами по типу "ждите информации", "мы решаем эту проблему".
*В НАЛИЧИИ БАЗА ЛЮДЕЙ - ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ БИРЖИ LIVECOIN
ВСЕ ЭТИ ЛЮДИ В ДАННЫЙ МОМЕНТ ПОТЕНЦИАЛЬНЫЕ КЛИЕНТЫ, ПОТЕРЯВШИЕ СВОИ СРЕДСТВА НА БИРЖЕ*

КЛИЕНТЫ LIVECOIN СНГ - 1.5$
КЛИЕНТЫ LIVECOIN Европа АНГЛОЯЗЫЧНАЯ - 2.5$

*2 - ФОРЕКС БАЗА С ПОТЕРЯМИ
*РОССИЯ, БЕЛАРУСЬ, УКРАИНА, ПОЛЬША, ПРИБАЛТИКА - 1$
ШВЕЦИЯ, ДАНИЯ, ИТАЛИЯ, ИСПАНИЯ, ВЕЛИКОБРИТАНИЯ, ШВЕЙЦАРИЯ, АВСТРАЛИЯ - 2$

*3 - ФОРЕКС БАЗА С ИНТЕРЕСАМИ В ИНВЕСТИЦИЯХ
*РОССИЯ, БЕЛАРУСЬ, УКРАИНА, ПОЛЬША, ПРИБАЛТИКА - 0.6$
ШВЕЦИЯ, ДАНИЯ, ИТАЛИЯ, ИСПАНИЯ, ВЕЛИКОБРИТАНИЯ, ШВЕЙЦАРИЯ, АВСТРАЛИЯ - 0.8$

детальная информация в нашем телеграмме - miltonkiev

----------


## Alex Makarov

Здравствуйте!
Предлагаю Вам горячий трафик и базы по СНГ и Европе.
Льём от 50 до 300 лидов в день!
Цена $12 за лид (РФ)
Замена неликвида
Если интересно - пишите в телеграм @alex_leads77 обсудим детали

----------


## Alex Makarov

Здравствуйте!
Предлагаю Вам горячий трафик и базы по СНГ и Европе.
Льём от 50 до 300 лидов в день!
Цена $12 за лид (РФ)
Замена неликвида
Если интересно - пишите в телеграм @alex_leads77 обсудим детали

----------


## BAYRON HILL

*Базы под заказ и те, что есть в наличии. Занимаемся тематикой форекс, финансовые рынки, крипта, инвестиции, казино.
Также занимаемся тематикой банки: банковские выгрузки, физы.
Имеем возможность фильтровать базы по параметру регион и возраст. Мужчины и женщины.

ФОРЕКС / ИНВЕСТИЦИИ / КРИПТА
Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Казахстан - 0.6$
Польша, Чехия, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.8$
Англоязычная Европа - 1$

ЧАРДЖБЕК / ТЕРЯВШИЕ / С НЕГАТИВНЫМ ОПЫТОМ
Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Казахстан - 0.8$
Польша, Чехия, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1$
Англоязычная Европа - 2$

БАНКИ
Россия (Альфабанк, ВТБ, Сбербанк, Райфайзенбанк, Хоумкредит) - 0.3$
Беларусь (МТБ, Белинвест, ВТБ) - 0.4$
Казахстан (Каспи, Нурбанк, Сбербанк, Алтын) - 0.5$

БАДы Россия
Потенция - 20 руб
Суставы - 18 руб
Сосуды - 18 руб

Делаем скидки
Торг
Обращаться в телеграмм - bayronhill*

----------


## Utven

*Продам большую базу лидов товарки, целиком или по частям.*

В основном нутра (БАДы): суставы, потенция, варикоз, диабет, грибок, похудение, гипертония...
Есть физ.товары: амулеты, домашние ягодницы, удобрения, сыроварни...

База собирается с начала 2019 года, каждодневное пополнение, *собственный арбитраж*.

Приблизительно 30% в базе, люди купившие товар.

Формат базы: Дата/время лида - Название оффера, либо ссылка на лендинг - Имя (чаще не полное) - Телефон

Стоимость контакта от 4₽, в зависимости от объема.
Возможна выборка под вашу тематику +2₽ к стоимости.

Связь E-mail: utven@ya.ru или Telegram: @spyproxy

----------


## INGORDIAN

Сервис INGORDIAN с гордостью Вам представляет возможность долгосрочного и взаимовыгодного сотрудничества в области лидонегерации и поставки клиентских баз!
Мы работаем для того, чтобы Ваш бизнес приносил максимальные объемы прибыли, Ваши менеджера были довольны трафиком, а Ваши руководители десков были уверены в надежности и своевременности поступления лидов.
Мы работаем по многочисленным ГЕО, куда входят: Россия, Украина, Беларусь, Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа, Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка.
Горячий трафик и лидонегерация форекс/инвестиции/обучение/инвестиции крипто/заявки на сигналы являются нашим основным полем деятельности.

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ФОРЕКС / ОБУЧНИЕ КРИПТО / ЗАЯВКИ НА ОБУЧЕНИЕ:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 8$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 10$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка - 12$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ЧАРДЖБЕК / ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / ТЕРЯВШИЕ:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 10$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 12$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка - 14$

БАЗЫ 2020-2021 ФОРЕКС / ОБУЧНИЕ КРИПТО / ЗАЯВКИ НА ОБУЧЕНИЕ:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 0.8$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка - 1$

БАЗЫ 2020-2021 ЧАРДЖБЕК / ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / ТЕРЯВШИЕ:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 1$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1.5$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада и США, Австралия и Южная Африка - 2$

ТАКЖЕ БАЗЫ ПО БАДам (ПОТЕНЦИЯ, СОСУДЫ, СУСТАВЫ) 2020:
Россия, Украина, Беларусь - 20 руб

Все подробности сотрудничества Вы можете узнать в телеграмме - ingordian

----------


## Way of Crypto

База форекс/база инвестиции/лиды под торговлю/клиенты под возврат средств.
Качественные и своевременные поставки.
Пишите в наш телеграмм в любое время - wayofcrypto

База банков:
Россия (Сбербанк, ВТБ, Райфайзенбанк) - 0.3$
Казахстан (Каспи, Алтын, Нурбанк) - 0.4$
Беларусь (МТБ, Белинвест) - 0.3$

База форекс под чарджбек 2018-2019:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.5$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.7$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 0.8$

База форекс под чарджбек 2020:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.8$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 1.5$

База форекс под чарджбек 2021:
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 1$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 1.5$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 2$

База форекс клиентов под инвестиции 2021:
*выгрузки из срм компаний, лиды с закрытых зимой лендингов
Россия, Казахстан, Узбекистан, Азербайджан - 0.7$
Беларусь, Польша, Прибалтика, Русская Европа - 0.8$
Италия, Испания, Германия, Швеция, Великобритания - 0.9$

Пишите в наш телеграмм в любое время - wayofcrypto

----------


## mainechenko777

✔Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды leadsclub2021

✔Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.

✔Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
✔Обработанные нашим Call-центром 12 USD СНГ, Европа.
✔Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг ) - 7 USD
✔Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени. - 2 USD
- Лэндингвые Лиды - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Торгующие - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Терявшие - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.
- Холодка -✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.

- Банки - ✔ СНГ, Европа цену уточняйте.

- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – ✔ СНГ, Европа - цену уточняйте.

✔ СНГ, Европа - Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.

✔Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
✔Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно✔.

✔Telegram @leadsclub2021

✔Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439

✔Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru

----------


## Sunrise Techno

Приветствуем каждого гостя нашей статьи!
SUNRISE TECHNOLOGIES готов стать Вашим надежным партнером в поставке баз и лидогенерации любого типа сложности.
Мы специализируемся на поставке баз серой тематики, а именно: форекс базы, базы по заработку в сети, базы гемблинга, базы по службе безопасности банка, банковским выгрузкам, базам терявших людей по форексу.


*Базы по форексу (таргет: возврат средств - чарджбек - терявшие) 2021
*Казахстан, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.8$
Российская Федерация, Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 1$
Испаноговорящая Европа - 2$
Англоговорящая Европа - 2$
Германоговорящая Европа - 1.5$
_* есть базы более ранних годов - цена обсуждается
_

*Базы по форексу (таргет: инвестиции - депозиты 250 долларов - новички - трейдинг обучение) 2021
*Казахстан, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.6$
Российская Федерация, Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 0.8$
Испаноговорящая Европа - 1$
Англоговорящая Европа - 1$
Германоговорящая Европа - 1$
_* есть базы более ранних годов - цена обсуждается
_

*Базы по службе безопасности банка (таргет: база под сб - выгрузки банковские - клиенты банков) 2021
*Казахстан, Беларусь - 0.4$
Российская Федерация, Украина - 0.5$
_* наименование банков в наличии уточняйте - цена обсуждается
_
ТЕЛЕГРАММ СЛУЖБА 24на7 - sunrisetechno

----------


## Gustav Henry

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ форекс, обучение форекс, обучение крипто:
Россия, Украина, Польша, Беларусь, Прибалтика - 10$
Германия, Испания, Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Денмарк - 14$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ чарджбек:
Россия, Украина, Польша, Беларусь, Прибалтика - 12$
Германия, Испания, Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Денмарк - 16$

БАЗА форекс инвестиции, обучение (2021 год):
Россия, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 0.6$
Польша, Прибалтика - 0.75$
Германия, Испания. Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Дермарк - 1$

БАЗА чарджбек (2021 год):
Россия, Узбекистан, Беларусь - 1.5$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Германия, Испания. Великобритания, Швеция, Норвегия, Дермарк - 3$

БАНКИ выгрузки, базы:
Альфабанк, Сбербанк, Тинькофф, Райфайзенбанк, МТБ - 0.4$

Физы - 5 рублей

Обращайтесь в телеграмм: gustavhenry

----------


## SevenStructure

Лучшие базы серой темы форекса и её сопуствующих тематик! Высочайшее качество каждого клиента!
Базы идут исключительно в одни руки! До Вас в обзвоне не были!
Любой нелеквид идет под бесплатную замену! В итоге Вы платите только за потенциального клиента!
Если попадается:
- нет 18 лет
- недозвон 2 дня
- выключен, заблокирован телефон
- неправильные данные (не соответствует имя человека)
- не терял деньги (если клиент с опытом)
Такие клиенты сразу идут под замену. В итоге у Вас нет статьи расходов - "потрачено на шлак". Платите Вы только за потенциальных лидов.

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК, ОН ЖЕ - ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ, ОН ЖЕ - РЕКАВЕРИ
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 1.5$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 2$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ ПОД ОБУЧЕНИЕ, ЗАЯВКИ С ЛЕНДОВ, ЛЮДИ КОТОРЫЕ СКАЧИВАЛИ КУРСЫ (ПЛАТНЫЕ)
Россия, Беларусь, Украина, Казахстан, Узбекистан - 0,5$
Польша, Прибалтика, Чехия - 0,7$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Ирландия, Великобритания - 1$

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ С БЕЛЫХ КОНТОР 2021
Россия, Украина - 1$
Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Испания, Канада, Германия, Великобритания - 2$

БАНКИ В НАЛИЧИИ РАЗНЫЕ БЫВАЮТ, ПОЭТОМУ УТОЧНЯЙТЕ В ТГ:
Россия - 0.4$
Беларусь - 0.5$

наш телеграмм - sevenstructure

----------


## Жора Фомин

Продам актуальные базы по тематике финансовых рынков!

В наличии огромное количество баз (постоянное обновление)!

- Лидогенерация крипто направление;
- Банки(Альфа/ВТБ/ОТП/Хоум Кредит);
- Физ. лица RF/LT/LV/PL.....
- Холодные базы по привлечению клиентов;
- Базы терявших свои депозиты (под chargeback);
- Базы людей с опытом торговли;
- Теплые базы;
- Горячие базы.
- Страны (Россия/Эстония/Латвия/Литва/Германия/Беларусь/Британия/Казахстан/Румыния/Швеция/Норвегия/Польша/Австралия/Украина и т.д);
- Замена неликвида, только при наличие отчёта;
- Различные лиды на заказ под ваши нужды.

По всем вопросам обращаться:

Почта: go777.3108@gmail.com
Telegram: @Mikonos13

----------


## ALTER SWISS

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE в связи с расширением компании и увеличением мощностей и объемов обрабатываемого материала ищет новых партнеров в закупке базы и горячих лидов тематики форекс\крипто инвестиции, чарджбек (возврат средств) и клиенты с негативным опытом в трейдинге.
С нами Вы можете рассчитывать на своевременные и качественные поставки материала.

В случае возникновения спорных ситуаций по нелеквидным номерам - сразу даем замену на:
- лиду нет 18 лет
- не соответствует имя клиента
- заблокирован номер, заведомо неправильный номер (к примеру: +792100001234)
- без опыта, не терял (если речь идет о клиентах для чарджбек услуг)

Доступные ГЕО: Россия, Украина, Латвия, Литва, Эстония, Польша, Русская Европа, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Англия, Германия, Австрия, Испания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка.

ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
Россия, Украина - 9$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 11$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада (не граждане США), Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 14$

ГОРЯЧИЕ ЛИДЫ ПОД ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ:
Россия, Украина - 11$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 14$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 16$

ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС | КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ | ОБУЧЕНИЕ И ТРЕЙДИНГ
Россия, Украина - 0.7$
Прибалтика, Польша, Словакия, Болгария, Чехия, Русская Европа - 1$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 1.5$

ГОТОВЫЕ УКОМПЛЕКТОВАННЫЕ БАЗЫ ЗА 2021 ФОРЕКС ЧАРДЖБЕК | ВОЗВРАТ ИНВЕСТИЦИЙ | ЛИДЫ С ОПЫТОМ
Россия, Украина - 1$
Прибалтика, Польша, Русская Европа - 1.3$
Германия, Австрия, Испания, Италия, Швеция, Норвегия, Великобритания, Канада, Австралия, Сингапур, Южная Африка - 2$

За подробной информацией по сотрудничеству обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: alterswiss

ALTER SWISS FINANCE SERVICE - Ваш надежный партнер в вопросах лидогенерации!

----------


## maxlid11

Продам базу 

Тех кто терял на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,5$

Для торговли на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,2$

Так же имеются в наличии базы русских банков: Тинькоф, Сбербанк, Открытие, Альфа. Цена 0.4$

И банков Прибалтики: Swedbank, luminor, seb, citadele. Цена 0,6$

Бесплатных тестов нет, покупка теста от 100 лидов, могу работать через Гаранта

По всем вопросам писать в телеграмм: @Maxlid

----------


## maxlid11

Продам базу 

Тех кто терял на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,5$

Для торговли на Forex : Прибалтика, Россия

Англоговорящие страны. Цена 0,2$
По пооду горячих лидов уточняйте!
Так же имеются в наличии базы русских банков: Тинькоф, Сбербанк, Открытие, Альфа. Цена 0.4$

И банков Прибалтики: Swedbank, luminor, seb, citadele. Цена 0,6$

Бесплатных тестов нет, покупка теста от 100 лидов, могу работать через Гаранта

По всем вопросам писать в телеграмм: @Maxlid

----------


## SOFTMINDER

ФОРЕКС БАЗЫ / БАЗЫ ЧАРДЖБЕК И БАЗЫ ПОД ВОЗВРАТ СРЕДСТВ / СЛИВ ЛИДОВ С ПСЕВДОЮРИДИЧЕСКИХ КОМПАНИЙ / БАЗЫ ПОД КРИПТО ИНВЕСТИЦИИ И ПРИВЛЕЧЕНИЕ ФОРЕКС
У нас Вы всегда найдете свежие лиды и базы под свою специфику работы.
Готовы обеспечивать Вас и Вашу компанию постоянными, регулярными и бесперебойными поставками материала для работы.
К Вашему вниманию внушительный выбор ГЕО, по которым мы работаем.
Также регулярные замены на нелеквид: нет 18 лет, не инвестировал деньги в компании, не знает что такое форекс и не интересовался.
С нами Вы можете контактировать в телеграмме - он указан внизу объявления.

Горячие лиды под возврат средств:
Россия, Казахстан - 12$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 14$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 16$

Горячие лиды для привлечения в форекс и крипто (разные лендинги):
Россия, Казахстан - 10$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 12$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 14$

База теплая для возврата средств (чарджбек) 2021:
Россия, Казахстан - 1$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 2$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 3$

База теплая под привлечение в форекс и крипто компании:
Россия, Казахстан - 0.5$
Украина, Польша, Прибалтика - 0.6$
Бельгия, Швеция, Великобритания, Нидерланды, Испания, Италия - 1$

Физлица:
Россия, Украина - 1000 контактов 50$
Латвия, Литва, Эстония - 1000 контактов 60$
Русская Европа - 1000 контактов 70$

По всем вопросам обращайтесь в наш телеграмм: softminder

----------


## forexleads2020

Горячий трафик
ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ по форексу


ГЕО - Россия, Украина, Польша, Европа ( страны уточняйте ).

Тёплая база разделена на несколько видов.

Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг )
Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени для стран Украина, Польша, РФ.


Лояльный подход - мы рады каждому новому покупателю.


Телеграмм - @forexleadsclub

----------


## GenLeads

Доброго времени суток! Команда GenLeads предлагает высококачественные таргетированные лиды для вашей Форекс Компании, Инвестиционного Проекта и для компаний предоставляющих услуги ChargeBack (возвратный платеж).

В наличии: 

- Лиды, которые проявляли интерес ( но не сделали депозит ), так же присутствуют в данной категории лиды не обладающие информацией о Форексе, но довольно лояльны к подобным предложениям. После обзвона в среднем 3-7 депозитов на 1000 номеров и 25-40 коллбеков. Информация (Ф.И.О., номер мобильного, почта (+/-). Бесплатный тест, цена фиксированная, скидки на опт.



- Лиды слившие депозит из генерированных нами баз, которые пытались 1-2 раза в течении года работать с компаниями осуществляющими Chargeback. Информация (Ф.И.О., номер мобильного, почта (+/-), депозит, брокер (+/-), дополнительная информация (+/-). Бесплатный тест (до 50 номеров), цена фиксированная. 



- Лиды, которые слили депозит и не разу не сотрудничали с компаниями осуществляющими Chargeback. Ограниченное предложение, прямые источники - наши Форекс партнеры. Информация (Ф.И.О., номер мобильного, почта (+/-), депозит, брокер (+/-), дополнительная информация (+/-). Данные лиды все платные в связи с ограниченным количеством.



- Также наша команда предлагает готовые рекламные решения для вашего бизнеса связанного с Форекс рынками.



Индивидуальный подход к каждому клиенту, подберем для вас максимально хороший вариант исходя из вашего запроса. Наша цель прочные и взаимовыгодные отношения с нашими партнерами! 



Связь: 

Telegram: @GenLeads

----------


## GenLeads

Доброго времени суток! Команда GenLeads предлагает высококачественные таргетированные лиды для вашей Форекс Компании, Инвестиционного Проекта и для компаний предоставляющих услуги ChargeBack (возвратный платеж).

В наличии: 

- Лиды, которые проявляли интерес ( но не сделали депозит ), так же присутствуют в данной категории лиды не обладающие информацией о Форексе, но довольно лояльны к подобным предложениям. После обзвона в среднем 3-7 депозитов на 1000 номеров и 25-40 коллбеков. Информация (Ф.И.О., номер мобильного, почта (+/-). Бесплатный тест, цена фиксированная, скидки на опт.



- Лиды слившие депозит из генерированных нами баз, которые пытались 1-2 раза в течении года работать с компаниями осуществляющими Chargeback. Информация (Ф.И.О., номер мобильного, почта (+/-), депозит, брокер (+/-), дополнительная информация (+/-). Бесплатный тест (до 50 номеров), цена фиксированная. 



- Лиды, которые слили депозит и не разу не сотрудничали с компаниями осуществляющими Chargeback. Ограниченное предложение, прямые источники - наши Форекс партнеры. Информация (Ф.И.О., номер мобильного, почта (+/-), депозит, брокер (+/-), дополнительная информация (+/-). Данные лиды все платные в связи с ограниченным количеством.



- Также наша команда предлагает готовые рекламные решения для вашего бизнеса связанного с Форекс рынками.



Индивидуальный подход к каждому клиенту, подберем для вас максимально хороший вариант исходя из вашего запроса. Наша цель прочные и взаимовыгодные отношения с нашими партнерами! 



Связь: 

Telegram: @GenLeads

----------


## xedat83578

Высокое качество ЛИДА и доступная цена - команды @leadsclub2021
Генерируем базу под заказ по Вашим критериям.
Новые поставки базы торгующих клиентов финансовых рынков разных стран и не только:
- Обработанные нашим Call-центром 100 USD СНГ, Европа.
✔Первый формат: ФИО, Почта, телефон, по какой рекламе зашел ( какой лендинг ) 7 $
✔Второй формат: Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени. 2-3 $
- Торгующие - 0.75 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Терявшие - 0.5 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Холодка - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Банки - 0.1 USD СНГ, Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 0.3 USD СНГ с потерями до 10к $ , Европа.
- Чарджбэк (chargeback) – 1 USD СНГ с потерями свыше 10к $ , Европа.
- Горячий трафик – в зависимости от бюджета компании.
- Бады: NOW FOODS, SOLGAR, 21ST CENTURY, DOCTOR'S BEST, LIFE EXTENSION, NATROL, NEOCELL
Мы ищем постоянных регулярных покупателей.
Наши возможности в поставках:
1. Терявшие (сливы с компаний) до 700 свежих лидов ежедневно.
2. Торгующие в настоящий момент (в других компаниях) до 800 свежих лидов ежедневно.
3. Слив лэндингов компаний до 400 свежих лидов ежедневно.
Telegram @leadsclub2021
Skype: live:.cid.269e7ee1e8b11439
Почта: mainechenkovladimir@rambler.ru
Так же работаем по CPA, и партнёрским программам.

----------


## leadgeneration

Горячие лиды для финансовых рынков и многое другое от 5$ за шт. Гео СНГ, Европа, Прибалтика, Азия, Арабские страны.
· Что такое пакет услуг?
Онлайн передача лидов с мгновенным уведомлением;
Поддержка в обработке и советы профессиональных продажников;
Замена (отбраковка) некачественных лидов;
Обязательный бонус в 5-10 лидов сверху заказа.
· Обьем в день.
100-200 лидов в день.
· Преимущества работы с нами.
Полный портрет клиента перед глазами;
Возможность сбора информации о клиенте с дальнейшим ее анализом;
Удобство коммуникации, приема, оформления заявки;
Конкурентоспособность на фоне многих компаний, расходующих средства на рекламу ради рекламы.
· Сроки выполнения заказа
3-4 рабочих дня на организацию потока
· Генерация базы под заказ:
- Трейдеров Bynary Options;
- Потерявших депозит и имеющих негативный опыт (под возвратный платеж - chargeback);
- Открывших дэмо счет и проходивших обучение;
- Инвесторов в ICO проекты;
- Трейдеров рынка криптовалют и других;
- Крауд инвесторов;
- Бады;
- Базы экстрасенсов;
- Клиенты банков.
Для детальной консультации свяжитесь с менеджером организации:
Telegram https://t.me/leadgeneration2021 @leadgeneration2021

----------


## spyproxy

*Продам большую базу лидов товарки, целиком или по частям.*

В основном нутра _(БАДы)_: суставы, потенция, варикоз, диабет, грибок, похудение, гипертония...
Есть физ.товары: амулеты, домашние ягодницы, удобрения, сыроварни...

База собирается с начала *2019* года, каждодневное пополнение, собственный арбитраж.

Приблизительно 30% в базе, люди *купившие* товар.

Формат базы: Дата/время лида - Название оффера, либо ссылка на лендинг - Имя (чаще не полное) - Телефон

Стоимость контакта от 4₽, в зависимости от объема.
Возможна выборка под вашу тематику +2₽ к стоимости.

Связь E-mail: utven@ya.ru или Telegram: @spyproxy

----------


## Dominickoff

Вашему вниманию представляю нашумевший бот https://t.me/GetBaseBot?start=ref823233159

Задача бота упростить Вам работу❗️

Хотите продать свою базу? 
Опубликуйте базу в нашем @GetBase_partner_Bot на продажу и мы сами найдем ей покупателя.

Хотите выгодно приобрести базу? 
Выберите на канале https://t.me/getBasenewbot самую подходящую базу и в 2 клика приобретите ее по доступной цене. 

Вы “шли мимо”, но хотите заработать ?
Привлекайте пользователей и получайте 10% от любых действий рефералов. 

Что-то не поняли?
Задайте вопрос оператору, Вас проконсультируют, расскажут и покажут как упростить себе жизнь!) @GetBase_info_bot

----------


## primeleadsgr

Продаем базы данных, контакты, лиды:

- Холодные под привлечение!
- Под чарджбек (рекавери), терявшие!
- Физ лица РФ, Прибалтика, Англоязычные!
- Банки
- Бады

В наличии огромное количество баз!
Постоянное обновление объемов!
Замена неликвида!

По количествам, ценам и другим вопросам обращайтесь в телеграмм!


Telegram: @primeleadsgroup

----------


## Макс Нутра

Продам базу нутра Украина 2020-2021 года. Все выкупы. Не зазвонена.
Потенция (оффер Aresex) - 12000 лидов
Суставы (оффер Пантогор) - 4000 лидов
Похудение (оффер Липокарнит) - 4000 лидов.
Постоянно пополнение базы.

Обращайтесь в телеграм: @maksnutra

----------


## Dominickoff

Вашему вниманию представляю 

нашумевший бот GetBaseBot



Задача бота упростить Вам работу!



Хотите продать свою базу? Опубликуйте базу в нашем https://t.me/GetBaseBot?start=ref823233159

на продажу, и мы сами найдем ей покупателя.



Хотите выгодно приобрести? Выберите из нашего канала самую подходящую базу и за 2 нажатия приобретите ее по доступной цене. 



Вы шли мимо но хотите заработать ? Привлекайте пользователей и получайте 10% от любых действий рефералов. 



Что-то не поняли? Задайте вопрос оператору, Вас проконсультируют, расскажут и покажут как упростить себе жизнь!)
**t.me/GetBaseBot?start=ref823233159**

----------


## Utven

Продам большую базу лидов товарки, целиком или по частям.

В основном нутра (БАДы): суставы, потенция, варикоз, диабет, грибок, похудение, гипертония...
Есть физ.товары: амулеты, домашние ягодницы, удобрения, сыроварни...

База собирается с начала 2019 года, каждодневное пополнение, собственный арбитраж.

Приблизительно 30% в базе, люди купившие товар.

Формат базы: Дата/время лида - Название оффера, либо ссылка на лендинг - Имя (чаще не полное) - Телефон

Стоимость контакта от 4₽, в зависимости от объема.
Возможна выборка под вашу тематику +2₽ к стоимости.

Связь E-mail: utven@ya.ru или Telegram: @spyproxy

----------


## Utven

Продам большую базу лидов товарки, целиком или по частям.

В основном нутра (БАДы): суставы, потенция, варикоз, диабет, грибок, похудение, гипертония...
Есть физ.товары: амулеты, домашние ягодницы, удобрения, сыроварни...

База собирается с начала 2019 года, каждодневное пополнение, собственный арбитраж.

Приблизительно 30% в базе, люди купившие товар.

Формат базы: Дата/время лида - Название оффера, либо ссылка на лендинг - Имя (чаще не полное) - Телефон

Стоимость контакта от 4₽, в зависимости от объема.
Возможна выборка под вашу тематику +2₽ к стоимости.

Связь E-mail: utven@ya.ru или Telegram: https://t.me/spyproxy

----------


## Somethinglike

Продам базы лидов (forex). Много
Разные страны
Указаны даты последних депозитов 
Даю лидов на пробу 

@dmdmnow

----------


## Utven

Продам большую базу лидов товарки, целиком или по частям. ​
База собирается с начала 2019 года, каждодневное пополнение, собственный арбитраж. В базе более 300к записей.
В основном нутра: суставы, потенция, варикоз, диабет, грибок...
Есть физ.товарка: амулеты, ягодницы, удобрения, сыры...
Апрув базы 30%. Т.е. 30% контактов в базе, люди купившие товар.
Бесплатных тестов/пробников НЕТ.
Связь E-mail: utven@ya.ru или Telegram

----------


## primeleadsgr

Продаем базы данных, контакты, лиды:	

- Холодные под привлечение!	
- Под чарджбек (рекавери), терявшие!	
- Физ лица РФ, Прибалтика, Англоязычные!	
- Банки	

По количествам, ценам и другим вопросам обращайтесь в телеграмм!	
@primeleadsgroup

----------


## forexleadsorde

Предоставляем высокое качество лидов 

	по доступной цене в направлениях

	СНГ и Прибалтики. Англоязычная/Русскоговорящия/

	Коренная Европа/Великобританя.



	Предлагаем вашему внимаманию горячие лиды 

	и базы по тематике форекс трейдинг,

	инвестиции, также крипто инвестиции, 

	чарджбек (терявшие).


	Занимаемся потсавкой уже готовых отфильтрованых 

	по заданым критериям клиентских баз.


	Делаем замены лидов 18+, неправильный номер, 

	некоректное ГЕО, язык.


	По любым вопросам обращайтес в ЛС!

	@forex_leads_order
forexleadsorder@gmail.com

----------


## forexleadsorde

Предоставляем высокое качество лидов 

	по доступной цене в направлениях

	СНГ и Прибалтики. Англоязычная/Русскоговорящия/

	Коренная Европа/Великобританя.



	Предлагаем вашему внимаманию горячие лиды 

	и базы по тематике форекс трейдинг,

	инвестиции, также крипто инвестиции, 

	чарджбек (терявшие).


	Занимаемся потсавкой уже готовых отфильтрованых 

	по заданым критериям клиентских баз.


	Делаем замены лидов 18+, неправильный номер, 

	некоректное ГЕО, язык.


	По любым вопросам обращайтес в ЛС!

	@forex_leads_order
forexleadsorder@gmail.com

----------


## forexdata

​Горячие лиды для Форекс

Предлагаем вам сотрудничество по направлению лидогенерации

ГЕО - Россия,  Украина, Польша, Европа  коренные / англо / русско говорящие ( страни уточняйте ).

Формат работы

CPL (фиксированная оплата за Лид)
Мы Вам передаем данные целевых лидов отфильтрованных по гео:
1 Имя.
2 Номер телефона.
3 E-mail.
Можем передавать дополнительные поля по согласованию.

У нас Вы получите гарантию качества лидов. В случае попадания в отгрузку некачественного лида - бесплатно делаем замену 


- ЛИД БАЗЫ клиентов  
- Форекс чарджбек (терявшие) 
- Возможность выгрузки из CRM системы, действующей компании в реальном времени ( страны уточняйте )
- Лояльный подход - мы рады каждому новому покупателю.

#leads #лиды #лидогенерация #трафик #базы

Телеграмм - @forex_hotleads_database
Почта - forex.data.leads@gmail.com
Skype - live:.cid.4e0f6c97204bcef8

​

----------


## WasDan

Огромный выбор баз Бадов. СНГ (Россия, Украина, Казахстан).

Цены от 1 рубля. Пробник бесплатно.

Подберем по вашему направлению. Данных более 10 млн. 19-21 годы.

Контакт для связи телеграм @wasdan

----------


## forex1leads

КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЕ БАЗЫ ФОРЕКС / ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ / ЧАРДЖ

Качественный траффик ИНВЕСТИЦИИ/ТОРГОВЛЯ/ФОРЕКС/КРИПТО
ГЕО - СНГ, Прибалтика, Европа ( анг/рус/коренние/ ), Великобритания, Арабские страны.

- Замена неликвида
- Скидки на объёмы / долгосрочной работе
- интеграция с вашей СРМ
- замена не дозвона ( по договоренности )


Максимально эффективно подберем базы под Вашу тематику и специфику работы

- базы чарджбек 

- выгрузка СРМ ( страны уточняйте )

- база инвесторов по крипто 

- регистрации в скам проектах

- под обучение форекс 

- под привлечение 

Замены и круглосуточное обслуживания касательно Вашего заказа

Телеграмм - @leads1forex
Почта - forex1leads@gmail.com

----------


## forexleadsorde

Предоставляем высокое качество лидов 

	по доступной цене в направлениях

	СНГ и Прибалтики. Англоязычная/Русскоговорящия/

	Коренная Европа/Великобританя.



	Предлагаем вашему внимаманию горячие лиды 

	и базы по тематике форекс трейдинг,

	инвестиции, также крипто инвестиции, 

	чарджбек (терявшие).


	Занимаемся потсавкой уже готовых отфильтрованых 

	по заданым критериям клиентских баз.


	Делаем замены лидов 18+, неправильный номер, 

	некоректное ГЕО, язык.


	По любым вопросам обращайтес в ЛС!

	@forex_leads_order
forexxleadsorder@gmail.com

----------


## ServerSever

*Базы по торговле/обучению/возврату ФОРЕКС/ КРИПТО*
ТГ _@ServerSever_

Источники трафика ГУГЛ, ФБ, Контекстка, Прилки. 
Льем трафик сами, выгружаем лиды 3 раза в день. 

Работаем по РФ, ЛИТВА ЛАТВИЯ, РУ ЕВРОПА ( ГЕРМАНИЯ, ИСПАНИЯ, ШВЕЙЦАРИЯ, НОРВЕГИЯ, ЧЕХИЯ, ПОЛЬША)

*Горячий трафик* / напрямую с рекламных кабинетов /  дозвон 70-90% / среднее значение конверсий 3-7% / стоимость 4-7﹩ в зависимости от гео и стоимости трафика на день покупки. 

*Теплый трафик* / недавние лиды, которым не дозвонились, по каким то причинам не закрыли и тд / дозвон 40-60% / среднее значение конверсии < 4% / стоимость 0,6-1﹩ в зависимости от гео. 

*Холодный трафик* / давние лиды (до года) / дозвон 30-60% / стоимость 0,2 - 0,4﹩ в зависимости от гео. 

ТЕПЛЫЙ И ГОРЯЧИЙ ТРАФИК ПОДЛЕЖИТ ЗАМЕНЕ В СЛУЧАИ НЕКОРРЕКТНЫХ НОМЕРОВ, ЗАБЛОКИРОВАННЫХ ПОЛЬЗОВАТЕЛЕЙ. 

Продажа любого количества для теплой и холодной базы. Горячая база выгружается от 50 единиц. 
Если потребуется работа через гаранта (админ любого паблика по тематике свыше 10к подписчиков).

TГ _@ServerSever_

----------


## Vavuchio

> КАЧЕСТВЕННЫЕ БАЗЫ ФОРЕКС / ЛИДОГЕНЕРАЦИЯ / ЧАРДЖ
> 
> Качественный траффик ИНВЕСТИЦИИ/ТОРГОВЛЯ/ФОРЕКС/КРИПТО
> ГЕО - СНГ, Прибалтика, Европа ( анг/рус/коренние/ ), Великобритания, Арабские страны.
> 
> - Замена неликвида
> - Скидки на объёмы / долгосрочной работе
> - интеграция с вашей СРМ
> - замена не дозвона ( по договоренности )
> ...


Это кидок!!! Закинул ему деньги в итоге отлетел в чс. Есть скрины переписки и его ip адресс. Если он кинул кого нибудь еще, пишите в  тг @VAVUCHO дам его данные чтобы его посадили на бутылку!

----------


## mishaelrybak.trade

Продам лиды форекс
холодная база - 0.5$
рекавери рус - 5$
рекавери рус европа -10$
проба от 100 лидов
@mishaelleads телега

----------


## mishaelrybak.trade

Здравствуйте!
Вас интересует горячий трафик, качество лидов, для финансовых рынков, 
приемлемые цены, надежное и взаимовыгодное сотрудничество?!
Горячий трафик из поисковых систем Google, Yandex, Facebook и других 
источников.
Основная Геолокация – это бывшие страны СНГ - Россия, Казахстан и т.д. 
Все лиды, верифицируются после SMS подтверждения.
Средняя конверсия 4%.
Стоимость одного лида $16 (долларов США).

Skype: mishaelrybak.trade
Telegram: @mishaelleads
E-mail: mishaelrybak.trade@gmail.com

----------

